# Shaq accepts trade to Miami (merged)



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Shaq accepts trade to Miami*

ESPNnews reported Shaq has agreed to the trade. If the Lakers agree to do it they'll get Lamar Odom, Brian Grand AND Caron Butler.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he is the best player in the world, 3 years $90m extension is too low. IMO, he worths $120M.

value of his attraction = $41.6M (Foyel value)


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Please let it be a 1st and not Caron ray:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's Caron, still a ****ty trade imo


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Please let it be a 1st and not Caron ray:


Well the report said it was Caron.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah its Caron.


God Riley is an IDIOT!

**** you stupid GM!
OMG i ****ing hate this deal.

The Heat will one of the worst team now because he is going to be injured about 75% of the time.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

**** riley for doing that. he is so excited about big men he is trowing away the 3 year rebuilding we have been doing.
yes shaq is great but hes only here for 3-4 years. we need to have the pieces in place. 

we were having sellouts before then and made it to the final 8 and our team was the talk of the league. now we lose odom and caron, we're only gonna have wade coupled with old players and minimums.

we're going to be a retirement zone for the years to come and try and dump jones and shaq cause in 4 years, if wade is still all alone, he's gonna not resigning with us.

i rest my case, **** PAT RILEY if this happens.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yeah its Caron.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up. You just got one hell of a ****ing player. Screw Caron. Shaq is worth Odom, Grant, Wade, Caron, and 5 first round picks. He's the best player in the Eastern Conference by far. Trust me, this deal makes you a much better team. All you have to do now is fill in the pieces.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you guys KIDDING ME? This is a STEAL for the Heat... Odom Grant and Caron for SHAQ? Don't be ridiculous...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Are you guys KIDDING ME? This is a STEAL for the Heat... Odom Grant and Caron for SHAQ? Don't be ridiculous...


It's pretty amazing. Shaq isn't some over the hill bum. We're talking about a guy who averaged 21.5 pts, 11.5 rebs, and 2.5 blocks on 58% shooting. He's supposed to be on the downside of his career too. You're nuts if you don't think Shaq makes you a better team. Like I said before, fill in the pieces and you're good to go. Shaq is going to be extremely motivated next season. I wouldn't be surprised if he averages 28-14-3 or something to that effect.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty amazing. Shaq isn't some over the hill bum. We're talking about a guy who averaged 21.5 pts, 11.5 rebs, and 2.5 blocks on 58% shooting. He's supposed to be on the downside of his career too. You're nuts if you don't think Shaq makes you a better team. Like I said before, fill in the pieces and you're good to go. Shaq is going to be extremely motivated next season. I wouldn't be surprised if he averages 28-14-3 or something to that effect.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Cheer up. You just got one hell of a ****ing player. Screw Caron. Shaq is worth Odom, Grant, Wade, Caron, and 5 first round picks. He's the best player in the Eastern Conference by far. Trust me, this deal makes you a much better team. All you have to do now is fill in the pieces.



Teach please teach Pinball. 

Shaq could take a team of Eddie Jones and him deep in the playoffs in the East let alone Wade and EJ. 

The Lakers are the ones who are gonna drop big time. 

Jamel if you come in why would you prefer Odom to Wade just curious to your reasoning I could be wrong on my thinking just curious to your opinions. 

We are now a 6th or 7th seed out West now. 

Kobe still might not agree to sign , If I were him I think the Clippers could be closer to being good with Brand, Maggette and Livingston who could be Penny new version, than odom , Grant and Butler.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty amazing. Shaq isn't some over the hill bum. We're talking about a guy who averaged 21.5 pts, 11.5 rebs, and 2.5 blocks on 58% shooting. He's supposed to be on the downside of his career too. You're nuts if you don't think Shaq makes you a better team.


Not to mention he had to share those numbers with the likes of Kobe, Malone, Payton and the occasional Devean George  .

Those are still sick numbers, my friends.

Pinball.... great analysis :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Are you guys KIDDING ME? This is a STEAL for the Heat... Odom Grant and Caron for SHAQ? Don't be ridiculous...


Are u kidding Me?????????

We are giving you a 24yo Odom who hasnt reach his potential and Caron Butler who was projected as the next PP for an 32 Center that will be declining.

21ppg is horrible if you see that Shaq hasdecline his ppg over the past 5 years.

like i say you must be NUTS if you think Shaq will make us a title contender even the Lakers couldnt win against the Piston.

We would have gone to the playoffs with Wade,Butler, and Odom no doubt about it.

Shaq will decline and if you dont think taht you ar NUTS.

Miami got raped in this deal, just watch in about a year everyone willl keep on saying that the Lakers get the better deal ouf of it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty amazing. Shaq isn't some over the hill bum. We're talking about a guy who averaged 21.5 pts, 11.5 rebs, and 2.5 blocks on 58% shooting. He's supposed to be on the downside of his career too. You're nuts if you don't think Shaq makes you a better team. Like I said before, fill in the pieces and you're good to go. Shaq is going to be extremely motivated next season. I wouldn't be surprised if he averages 28-14-3 or something to that effect.


wasn't Shaq supposed to be motivated the last 2 seasons too? Especially after the crappy end of the 2002-2003 season?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If this is true and i was Mitch I would resign after the trade.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

The only reason that shaq's numbers are declining is because of Malone and GP, just look at the games against Piston where Malone is out and GP is bench. Shaq is still the most dominate player and if you surround him with good role players he'll give you atleast 25ppg.


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

ARE YOU HEAT FANS INSANE ?! 

You guys are going to get the best player in the league for 3 players that have never made an allstar team ... NEVER EVER,

Yah odom is probalby one of the most skilled players in the league but we're talking about shaq..... you guys need to relax and understand you guys have championship calibre team with shaq alone.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

no you can just see how our lineup will be:
Wade GP
Jones Kobe
FA-------------> George
FA Malone 
Shaq Shaq 

yeah we are giving 2 players that will make the Allstars.


stop it and face you got better out of that deal.

We have no depth we wont even contest with Indiana and Detroit.

With Odom,Caron,and Wade we were only 1 big man away from being a very good team.
The chemistry is going to be gone with Wade and Shaq.


Miami hasnt agreed yet on that trade so maybe Riley could work out something that we get a player back like Walton.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

since the lakers lost shaq i dont see them winning any more rings any time soon :naughty:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty amazing. Shaq isn't some over the hill bum. We're talking about a guy who averaged 21.5 pts, 11.5 rebs, and 2.5 blocks on 58% shooting. He's supposed to be on the downside of his career too. You're nuts if you don't think Shaq makes you a better team. Like I said before, fill in the pieces and you're good to go. Shaq is going to be extremely motivated next season. I wouldn't be surprised if he averages 28-14-3 or something to that effect.


Shaq will probably average anywhere from 18-20. It's dropped ever since he won the MVP.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

all reports have LA accepting the deal with Caron OR an 2005 1st

i think we know which Riley SHOULD pick


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll also get a future protected first rounder.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> all reports have LA accepting the deal with Caron OR an 2005 1st
> 
> i think we know which Riley SHOULD pick


What the heck are you talking about? No reports say that now. ESPN and Fox Sports have both said on TV and radio that it is definitely Caron Butler and a future protected first round pick.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? No reports say that now. ESPN and Fox Sports have both said on TV and radio that it is definitely Caron Butler and a future protected first round pick.


espn is saying that itmay be wright instead of Caron and the heat are still pushing for that. At least thats what that guy from espn just said


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Lamar would complement Kobe better than Wade. Wade is rapidly becoming one of the most overrated players in the league. Lamar is a more versatile offensive player who is always a threat to do anything on the floor at any time, Wade either shoots or drives all the way to the basket. Lamar will make Kobe use up a lot less energy on the offensive end. This is all if he stays clean and healthy of course.

Clearly now the 3 best teams out west are Sacramento, Minnesota and San Antonio, after that it's still fair game. Kobe is clearly the best player on any of the other teams. Mavs, IMO got a lot worse losing Nash and Jamison for a backup point guard and Stackhouse. Grizzlies have more depth but a inferior starting 5 to the Lakers. The Rockets certainly improved. The Suns are just as small as the Lakers. Nuggets I think will end up with homecourt advantage and probably will still get a needed athlete at shooting guard in free agency. The Jazz have as much interior defense problems as the Lakers do now but also lack the perimeter fire power that Kobe, Payton, Odom and Butler provide.

Under the best case scenerio of Fisher and Malone resigning and Vlade being brought in I see the West like this-

1- Wolves
2- Kings
3- Spurs
4- Nuggets
5- Lakers
6- Grizzlies
7- Rockets
8- Jazz

In the end the Lakers will need a MVP season from Kobe if they want to get past the second round.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? No reports say that now. ESPN and Fox Sports have both said on TV and radio that it is definitely Caron Butler and a future protected first round pick.


....and thats why ESPN isn't a reliable source for rumors....

they just throw **** on the plate just like any other media outlet and hope you guys believe it...

the deal was done yesterday afternoon...if they don't announce today, it's b/c it's sunday.....they'll have a press conference by monday


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*LMAO*

Ya'll went from Nash Nowitzki(prolly more) 

to 

Odom, Grant, Butler

LMAO

Grant is a Antonio Davis without the intensity with an equally worse contract.

Odom is good but you don't think his selfishness won't get in the way of Kobe like Shaq and Payton did? 

Butler, is a good young player but plays the same position as odom, george, fox. 

Butler is better than a 1st round, cause the first would be in the upper 20's with shaq in miami.

Kupchek should be fired, nonetheless he did trade him to the eastern conference, which gets my vote! Lakers aren't good enough to compete, Shaq is out of the western conference.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> no you can just see how our lineup will be:
> Wade GP
> Jones Kobe
> ...


I dont even know what to say to some of you Heat fans anymore. Some of you are praising Odom and Caron too much. You have to remember, you are getting the most dominate center of all-time and you aren't giving up any proven stars.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> ....and thats why ESPN isn't a reliable source for rumors....
> ...


The deal cant become official untill Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, because of the signings and trade moratorium.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, it is a done deal it looks like!!!! ESPN is reporting it now.

ESPN (Shaq to Heat) 









*O'Neal knows the way from L.A. to miami: Take I-10 east!*


The only person able to stop it now? Kobe Bryant? 



> quote from *ESPN Story line*
> 
> The only way this Heat-Lakers extravaganza gets undone now, barring a failed physical somewhere, is if Kobe looks at what the Lakers are getting and tells Mitch Kupchak that he better keep searching for a better Shaq trade if he expects No. 8 to re-sign.
> 
> Because even Kobe, stubbornly confident as he is, has to know that Brian Grant can't pretend to play center in the West like he can in the East. He also has to know that Lamar Odom can't masquerade as a power forward in the West as easily as he did in the East. The Lakers, once they do this deal, would basically have three threes (Lamar, Butler, Devean George) and two undersized fours (Grant and Luke Walton) and Gary Payton to run the point ... along with Kobe to lead them, assuming he still doesn't elect to bolt to the Clippers.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Shaq/Kobe lose to Detroit
Shaq/Wade going to beat them?

Miami just lost it's whole lineup and now have 2 start two postions with no real nba ready players to play them. Lakers make out with a steal here for a player who wont come back. Odom is a very good player while Butler can score and Grant is a good inside out player. The first round pick is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Really, it's a bad trade for BOTH teams, not that Miami isn't getting Shaq for way less than anyone expected, it's that i still don't think they have a chance to win the championship. You mean to tell me Eddie Jones Haslem and Wade are better than Kobe Malone and Payton? So they give up their young nucleus for a "win the championship now" mentality when they really won't win one. I could see teams like Sacramento and Dallas going after him because they HAD a chance to win the ship once he got there. Now as far as the Lakers are concerned. This is in no way equal value, Mitch is just trying to get Shaq to the East no matter what the cost. But this cost is just too much. Lamar Odom, i mean come on he had a great season but his numbers weren't even that good. Caron Butler had a poor season last year as well, and Brian Grant is just an overpaid Malik Rose. Bad for both teams, i did read something interesting, that said the only one that could stop this trade is Kobe. Saying that if Kobe says that the players he's getting aren't enough to keep him here. And says find another trade or i'm gone. Anywayz i think it's bad for both.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

did any of you guys out west catch any Heat games this season?

You're perceptions of the Heat players are horrible......


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What can you expect from Mitch-Jerry. They had to screw up things like that.

Laker fans, say Goodbye to championship hmmm hmmmm ( Your guess would be as good as mine)


----------



## pbpost (Jul 12, 2004)

*Info on the Shaq trade to Miami*

No joining up just to post links to your site :nonono:


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in shock. I still can't believe the Lakers would agree to this deal. This will be remembered as the worst trade ever made in professional sports. Mitch-Jerry will always be remember as the ones who gave away the most dominate center to ever play the game. Talk about getting your pocket picked. 

This trade doesn't just change a team, this changes an entire conference. Laker fans, can you say Lottery? Talk about going from the top to the bottom without slowing down. 

What in the world is your management thinking? Obviously, they aren't. The good news is that the rest of the West only has to play the big fella twice now. 

Well, speaking on behalf of the rest of the Western Conference teams, thanks for moving the most dominate basketball player in the game to the East and out of our hair. :yes: 

Lots of luck for the upcoming season Laker fans, you're gonna need it.


----------

